# 91 Dodge single wheel 8 bolt converted to dually WITHOUT adapters



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

We put bud wheels on our rear axle. Went to junk yard bought six Ford bud rims 25. E knocked the studs out and installed W3500 Dodge studs (dually studs much thicker but the same diameter in hub). Now we have to order adapters for the front. Inside of tire clears by 3/4 " maybe a little less.  Now our 91 W250 is a dually. But as you can see we have a flatbed on it so it would work on a regular pickup bed. We found the pickup bed worthless for anything exect hauling small loads so.....


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

Looks good.

Mark K


----------

